# SPS Forum - Eure Ideen, Wünsche und Anregungen



## Matze001 (1 Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

wie einige schon mitbekommen haben gibt es irgendwann mal eine neue Version des Forums (vBulletin V4.0.6).

Mit einher gehen einige Veränderungen am Design, und es kommen einige Funktionen dazu.

Da ihr als Nutzer am Besten wisst was ihr haben wollt, und was vielleicht Sinnvoll wäre, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr einfah mal alles was euch so einfällt hier reintippert, und dann kann man ja gemütlich drüber quatschen.

Mal sehen was es so alles ins neue Forum schafft.

Ich freue ich auf eure Beiträge

Marcel


----------



## forendiva (1 Oktober 2010)

Verdammt SCHEISSE, was ist so schwer daran, es einfach so zu lassen wie es ist?
Habe hier seit Monaten keine Beschwerden gelesen, weder über Design noch Funktionalität!


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man mal die Blacklist der Suchfunktion durchsehen, da stehen dummerweise ein paar wichtige Suchwörter drin, z.B.


> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> 
> Die folgenden Wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurden in der Suchanfrage ignoriert : *Betriebsstundenzähler*



Gruß
Harald


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man mal die Blacklist der Suchfunktion durchsehen, da stehen dummerweise ein paar wichtige Suchwörter drin, z.B.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Harald



lass doch einfach ein s weg http://sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=2881185


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lass doch einfach ein s weg


Falls hier mal ein Fragensteller auftaucht, der die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrscht: meinst Du, der kommt auf diesen Trick?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betriebsstundenzähler

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist es möglich, dass die Uhrzeit der Themen auch als Nichtangemeldeter Benutzer in der in Deutschland aktuellen Lokalzeit angezeigt wird.


----------



## Question_mark (2 Oktober 2010)

*Suche ist eben nix für Doofe*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> lass doch einfach ein s weg http://sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=2881185



Naja, wenn dann ein "s" fehlt, ist es eben nicht mehr grammatikalisch, orthographisch korrekt. Kommt natürlich den Legasthenikern sehr entgegen, ist aber eher ein unerwartetes Ergebnis für jemanden mit einem IQ < Semmel.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (2 Oktober 2010)

Ja die Integration von einem Rechtschreibprogramm wäre hier schon gut.
Vielleicht würden dann einige noch mal kurz Korrekturlesen bevor sie auf Antworten klicken.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja die Integration von einem Rechtschreibprogramm wäre hier schon gut.
> Vielleicht würden dann einige noch mal kurz Korrekturlesen bevor sie auf Antworten klicken.



das biete dir mittlerweile jeder halbwegs benutzbare browser von haus aus. ..


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja die Integration von einem Rechtschreibprogramm wäre hier schon gut.
> Vielleicht würden dann einige noch mal kurz Korrekturlesen bevor sie auf Antworten klicken.



Versteh ih nicht bei mire wir doch imer kooregaliert! 

BAber nciit immekrh, nuor manchemale.


----------



## Question_mark (2 Oktober 2010)

*Matze, Du bist ein wirklicher Optimist ..*

Hallo,



			
				Matze001 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgendwann mal eine neue Version des Forums (vBulletin V4.0.6).



Ich danke dir herzlich für Deinen von reichlichem Optimismus getragenen Beitrag. Bist Du wirklich davon überzeugt, das diese neue Version vor dem Richtfest des Bahnhof U21 als final release hier im Forum für uns User Wirklichkeit wird ?  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (2 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Versteh ih nicht bei mire wir doch imer kooregaliert!
> 
> BAber nciit immekrh, nuor manchemale.


OK, das überfordert natürlich jedes Rechtschreibprogramm.
Du hast aber Glück und kannst Dein Alter eingeben, und da Dein Geburtsjahr schon vor etlichen Rechtschreibreformen liegt, sei ein Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2010)

Ein schönes Favicon (zumindest ein anderes als das Standard-Logo von vBulletin) wäre auch schön, dann macht sich das SPS-Forum auch in der Favoritenliste besser.


----------



## jabba (2 Oktober 2010)

Weiss ja nicht was alle möglich ist.
z.B.

Neuen Usern wird nur noch die Suchseite angezeigt nach dem anmelden, nur über diese gelangen diese auf eine Seite.

Zusätzlich zum Danke-Button, ein Button "Unnützer Beitrag", wenn der von z.B. 10 Usern betätigt wird, wird der Tread geschlossen.

Falls möglich in jedem Unterforum eine Maske in Edit-Feld zur Abfrage der Kenndaten (Nur beim erstellen neuer Tread's) z.B. beim Tread Simatic
Baugröße :
CPU / Firmwarestand:
Software/Version :

Lasst die user sich löschen.
Von 50 User den bannen soll der User gelöscht werden.

usw...


----------



## FvE (2 Oktober 2010)

forendiva schrieb:


> Habe hier seit Monaten keine Beschwerden gelesen



du kannst lesen? *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zum Danke-Button, ein Button "Unnützer Beitrag", wenn der von z.B. 10 Usern betätigt wird, wird der Tread geschlossen.


 
Das mit den "Unnützen Beitrag" ist ja vlt. keine schlecht Idee, kann man
auf Knopfdruck sein Missfallen ausdrücken.
Aber einen Thread deswegen zu löschen, kann ja nicht richtig sein. Da
schreibt jemand in einen interessanten Thread Blödsinn und dann soll
der ganze Thread geschlossen werden. Das kann es nicht sein.
Stehen lassen hat auch einen Vorteil, um den unbedarften User zu zeigen
das ein geposteter Code nicht Funktioniert oder nicht so gut ist durch 
diesen Button.

Aber ich befürchte das dieser neue Button auch öfter betätigt wird als
die "Danke" oder "Zitieren" Button zusammen. Uns stehen dann spannende
Schlammschlachten in Aussicht und Schwanzvergleich wird wieder richtig
viel Zuwachs bekommen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch schon in anderen Foren gesehen, dass es einen "nach-oben"-Button an jedem Beitrag gibt. Also da, wo hier bei uns die Wiki- und Googlebutton sind. Dann muss man nicht immer erst bis ans Ende durchscrollen, um wieder hoch zu kommen. Ich selber, zum Beispiel, habe mir die Forenansicht so eingestellt, dass mir möglichst viele Beiträge auf einer Seite angezeigt werden, damit ich mir das Weiterblättern sparen kann.
Faulheit siegt!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Oktober 2010)

in anderen foren wird angezeigt, ob ein beitrag bereits beanstandet wurde.

das wäre bei den scheiss spammern eine gute funktion. ich denke mal, dass die admins pro beanstandung eine nachricht bekommen, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das mit den "Unnützen Beitrag" ist ja vlt. keine schlecht Idee, kann man
> auf Knopfdruck sein Missfallen ausdrücken.



Das habe ich auch schon überlegt, finde das auch ne gute Idee.
Wäre es nicht möglich, dass bei dem User den den unnützen Beitrag geschrieben hat, der Beitragszähler wieder um 1 zurückgesetzt wird?

Vote for *Bullshit-Button*


Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Oktober 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht möglich, dass bei dem User den den unnützen Beitrag geschrieben hat, der Beitragszähler wieder um 1 zurückgesetzt wird?
> 
> Vote for *Bullshit-Button*
> 
> ...


 

Ganz tolle Idee.... wir beide wären die ersten User der Welt, die in einem Forum "Beitragsschulden" hätten...*ROFL*

Naja, die Forendiva vielleicht noch...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Oktober 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Idee.... wir beide wären die ersten User der Welt, die in einem Forum "Beitragsschulden" hätten...*ROFL*
> 
> Naja, die Forendiva vielleicht noch...
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht, dia...
Aber ich glaube, dass das dann einige dinge wieder zurechtrücken würde.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## bits'bytes (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
mir würden 2 Erweiterungen gefallen.

1) 
Navigationsbuttons

geht man z.B. von einer Such-Liste oder "Neue Postings" Liste in einen Beitrag rein, sollte in jedem Beitrag (rechts oben oder unten) Navigationsbuttons sein (auf / ab : im Thread ganz nach oben/unten, links/rechts: Aufruf des vorherigen / nächsten Thread aus der Such-Liste)
So könnte man jederzeit den nächsten Thread aufrufen, ohne in die Übersicht zurück zu müssen.

2)
Mir gefällt auch die Info, wann ein Thema gestartet wurde (wie z.B. in diesem Forum http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/search.php?searchid=1955929.)

Man sieht nicht nur wer, sondern auch wann....

Auch die erste Zeile des Postings geht für mich OK, auch wenn dadurch die Übersichts-Seite etwas länger wird.

bg
bb


----------



## der_iwan (2 Oktober 2010)

*Wer hat die Macht*

zu entscheiden ob ein Beitrag nützlich oder unnütz ist?

der_iwan



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon überlegt, finde das auch ne gute Idee.
> Wäre es nicht möglich, dass bei dem User den den unnützen Beitrag geschrieben hat, der Beitragszähler wieder um 1 zurückgesetzt wird?
> 
> Vote for *Bullshit-Button*
> ...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zum Danke-Button, ein Button "Unnützer Beitrag", wenn der von z.B. 10 Usern betätigt wird, wird der Tread geschlossen.




Waldy wird hier keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden kriegen... *ROFL*




a


----------



## mariob (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, so wie der Beitrag jetzt aussieht habe ich denselben nicht eingegeben. Die Formatierung wird vollständig ignoriert. Grund dafür ist deaktiviertes Javascript auf diesem Rechner (ich vergesse das manchmal vorher einzuschalten). Ich denke das das zwar nicht lösbar ist, aber mal so als Hinweis.  Gruß Mario


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

*BB-Code*

Hallo Mario,
wie formatierst Du denn Deine Beiträge?
Ich meine, die Formatierung mit den hier im Forum benutzten BB-Code Tags funktioniert vollkommen unabhängig von Javascript.
Hilfe: BB-Code Liste

Harald


----------



## Question_mark (2 Oktober 2010)

*PN/DP hat recht, das geht auch ohne Javascript*

Hallo,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, die Formatierung mit den hier im Forum benutzten BB-Code Tags funktioniert vollkommen unabhängig von Javascript.



Kann ich nur bestätigen, ich habe Javascript immer ausgeschaltet, aber das hat keinen Einfluß auf die BB-Code Tags. Die funktionieren auch ohne Javascript.

Was ohne Javascript nicht funktioniert ist der "Danke-Button", aber damit kann ich leben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo, so wie der Beitrag jetzt aussieht habe ich denselben nicht eingegeben. Die Formatierung wird vollständig ignoriert. Grund dafür ist deaktiviertes Javascript


Diesen Beitrag habe ich jetzt mit dem Firefox mit per AddOn *NoScript* *ausgeschalteten Scripten* eingegeben.
Im Beitrags-Editor funktionieren die Formatierungs-Buttons nicht mehr. Die [size=+2]*BB-Code Tags*[/size] kann ich aber manuell
eintippen und sie werden in der Vorschau und im veröffentlichten Beitrag korrekt berücksichtigt.

```
Ich kann auch    Zitate    und    Code-Boxen    benutzen.
```
Ohne die Formatierungs-Buttons ist es nur nicht so bequem.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

*Beiträge ändern unterbinden?*

Ist/Wäre es eigentlich möglich, einzelnen Usern das Beitrags-Änderungs-Recht (zeitweilig) zu entziehen?
(eventuell nach Beschwerden einer gewissen Anzahl anderer User)

Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist/Wäre es eigentlich möglich, einzelnen Usern das Beitrags-Änderungs-Recht (zeitweilig) zu entziehen?


Soweit mir bekannt, ist es möglich, Änderungen nach Ablauf von Zeit oder sowie ein weiterer Beitrag geschrieben wurde zu unterbinden.



PN/DP schrieb:


> (eventuell nach Beschwerden einer gewissen Anzahl anderer User)


Das kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor - die Sperrung geht da dann von den Admins/Mods aus, die die Beschwerden einsammeln. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher - ich glaube, sogar in diesem Forum ist es schonmal vorgekommen, dass jemand vorübergehend zum Schweigen verdonnert wurde. Aber das verwechsle ich möglicherweise mit einem anderen Forum.

Eigentlich bin ich sehr froh, dass hier alles recht liberal gehandhabt wird. Und erst, wenn es heftige Auswüchse gibt, dies zu Konsequenzen führt. So, wie in dem Fall, als ein Mitglied anfing, seine Beiträge in großer Anzahl aus diesem Forum zu entfernen. Genauso könnte es nützlich sein, von vorneherein nach einer Bedenkzeit von zwei bis drei Tagen das Ändern von Beiträgen zu unterbinden.


----------



## IBFS (3 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist es möglich, Änderungen nach Ablauf von Zeit ...


 

... zwei bis drei Stunden sollten für nachträgliches Ändern reichen.


Es gab schon Fälle, da wurden Wochen später noch die Beiträge geändert.

Daher habe ich mir leider die Komplettzitat-Mentalität angewöhnt.  

Frank


----------



## Jan (4 Oktober 2010)

*Antwort retten beim zurück gehen.*

Hallo,

es ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich auf ein Thema antworten wollte, angefangen habe eine Antwort zu schreiben und dann auf den "Zurück-Button" geklickt habe um das Thema noch mal zu lesen.
Leider geht dabei der gesamte geschriebene Text verloren.
Wäre schön, wenn der Text gespeichert bleiben würde, oder das Antwortfeld unterhalb des Thementextes wäre, damit man beim Antwortschreiben das Thema noch mal lesen kann.


----------



## Jan (4 Oktober 2010)

*Themen nicht automatisch als gelesen makieren.*

Hallo,

wenn ich ins Forum komme, sind alle Themen mit neuen Beiträgen Fett geschrieben. Das finde ich sehr gut.
Allerdings, wenn ich zu einem Thema etwas Antworte, sind plötzlich alle Themen nicht mehr Fett. So ist nicht mehr zu sehen, welche Themen mit neuen Beiträgen ich noch nicht gelesen habe.

Wäre toll, wenn nur die Themen nicht Fett werden, die ich gelesen habe, und / oder evt. ein Button "Alle Themen als gelesen markieren".


----------



## IBFS (4 Oktober 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> ...es ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich auf ein Thema antworten wollte, angefangen habe eine
> Antwort zu schreiben und dann auf den "Zurück-Button" geklickt habe um das Thema noch mal zu lesen.


 
am Besten den Fensterinhalt vor solchen Aktionen mit
CTRL+A selektieren und dann mit CTRL+C in die Zwischenablage.
Ansonsten liegt es nicht an der Forensoftware, da der Fensterinhalt 
erst nach der Vorschau oder dem Posten gespeichert wird.

Frank


----------



## Jan (4 Oktober 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> am Besten den Fensterinhalt vor solchen Aktionen mit
> CTRL+A selektieren und dann mit CTRL+C in die Zwischenablage.
> Ansonsten liegt es nicht an der Forensoftware, da der Fensterinhalt
> erst nach der Vorschau oder dem Posten gespeichert wird.
> ...


 
So mache ich es ja auch; wenn ich es nicht vergesse. :-(


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> es ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich auf ein Thema antworten wollte, angefangen habe eine Antwort zu schreiben und dann auf den "Zurück-Button" geklickt habe um das Thema noch mal zu lesen.


Die letzten zehn Posts stehen auf der "Auf Thema antworten"-Seite unten zu lesen. Ich kann auch empfehlen, ein weiteres Browserfenster aufzumachen, da kann man dann auch mal ganz leicht ein weiteres Zitat rüberziehen. Als die Forensoftware/Server/Internet oder mein Rechner noch nicht so stabil liefen, war es auch ratsam, ein längeres Posting in einem separaten Editor zu erstellen.





> wenn ich ins Forum komme, sind alle Themen mit neuen Beiträgen Fett geschrieben. Das finde ich sehr gut. Allerdings, wenn ich zu einem Thema etwas Antworte, sind plötzlich alle Themen nicht mehr Fett.


Das hat was mit Zeitablauf zu tun, weniger mit dem Antworten an sich. Das war schonmal probehalber anders eingestellt. Hat aber wohl zu viel Rechenleistung beansprucht.

EDIT siehe hier:


Markus schrieb:


> Habe an dem Einstellungen vom Forum gefummelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Approx (12 November 2010)

*Alle Jahre wieder...*

Wie wäre es mit einer Stammtisch-Unterrubrik "Geburtstage". Aktuell sind im besagten Stammtischbereich auf zwei Seiten ca. 8 (!) Threads die nur den Geburtstagskindern gewidmet sind. *stöhn*
Meiner Meinung nach sind Geburtstagswünsche eine Tolle Sache - wenn man sich dafür interessieren würde! 
Vielleicht bin ich aber der Einzige, dem das Älterwerden anderer User eher sekundär tangiert.  
nix für ungut
Approx


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Stammtisch-Unterrubrik "Geburtstage". Aktuell sind im besagten Stammtischbereich auf zwei Seiten ca. 8 (!) Threads die nur den Geburtstagskindern gewidmet sind. *stöhn*
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Geburtstagswünsche eine Tolle Sache - wenn man sich dafür interessieren würde!
> Vielleicht bin ich aber der Einzige, dem das Älterwerden anderer User eher sekundär tangiert.
> nix für ungut
> Approx


 
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber auf Geburtstagswünsche möchte ich nicht
verzichten, da ich hier einige User Persönlich kenne und als Freunde betrachte.


----------



## Approx (12 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber auf Geburtstagswünsche möchte ich nicht
> verzichten, da ich hier einige User Persönlich kenne und als Freunde betrachte.


Das meinte ich auch nicht. Es ist halt so, als ob in einer Kneipe alle viertel Stunde jemand "Happy Birthday" singt und vor lauter Singerei kein Gespräch zustande kommt. Dann doch lieber in einem Separee singen gehen... Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit einer Unterrubrik für all die Jubilare.

Approx


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht. Es ist halt so, als ob in einer Kneipe alle viertel Stunde jemand "Happy Birthday" singt und vor lauter Singerei kein Gespräch zustande kommt. Dann doch lieber in einem Separee singen gehen... Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit einer Unterrubrik für all die Jubilare.
> 
> Approx


 
aber es kommt doch Stimmung auf, du musst nur sehen das du immer ein Bier abbekomst 

sag mal ehrlich gehst du in die Kneipe zum Reden oder zum Saufen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Stammtisch-Unterrubrik "Geburtstage". Aktuell sind im besagten Stammtischbereich auf zwei Seiten ca. 8 (!) Threads die nur den Geburtstagskindern gewidmet sind. *stöhn*
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Geburtstagswünsche eine Tolle Sache - wenn man sich dafür interessieren würde!
> Vielleicht bin ich aber der Einzige, dem das Älterwerden anderer User eher sekundär tangiert.
> nix für ungut
> Approx



Es gab doch auch mal den Wunsch (war wohl eher die Anweisung) von (legt mich nicht fest) Markus, dass nur aktiven Stammusern zum Geburtstag gratuliert werden soll.

Die Idee von Dir finde ich nicht schlecht, alternativ könnte man aber auch auf Geburtstagstreads ganz verzichten.
Wer wie Helmut hier Freunde hat (Helmut hat Freunde? ) könnte ja auch ne Glückwunsch PN schicken


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Es gab doch auch mal den Wunsch (war wohl eher die Anweisung) von (legt mich nicht fest) Markus, dass nur aktiven Stammusern zum Geburtstag gratuliert werden soll.
> 
> Die Idee von Dir finde ich nicht schlecht, alternativ könnte man aber auch auf Geburtstagstreads ganz verzichten.
> Wer wie Helmut hier Freunde hat (Helmut hat Freunde? ) könnte ja auch ne Glückwunsch PN schicken


 
*grummel*, eigentlich warst du mein einziger Freund, 
Ich finde Geburtstagswünsche schon wichtig und möchte die nicht nur per PN
versenden. Eine Gemeinschaft die sich nur auf Technische Belange
konzentriert ist einfach nur Langweilig, da kann ich ja gleich ins Siemens
Forum gehen.

Mann darf den trissten Altag auch mal mit ein paar nicht Technischen
Dingen aufhelen.


----------



## Approx (12 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber es kommt doch _*Stimmung*_ auf, du musst nur sehen das du immer ein _*Bier*_ abbekomst
> 
> sag mal ehrlich gehst du in die Kneipe zum Reden oder zum Saufen


 
Klingt nach einer Gleichung. Da der Foren-Stammtisch keine reale Kneipe ist bedeutet dies eher:
Stimmung = Monotonie
Bier = Pünktchen für das Dankekonto


----------



## Jan (23 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber es kommt doch Stimmung auf, du musst nur sehen das du immer ein Bier abbekomst
> 
> sag mal ehrlich gehst du in die Kneipe zum Reden oder zum Saufen


 
Hab´ ich ein Glück, dass du mich nicht gefragt hast.


----------



## Paule (24 November 2010)

Vielleicht sollte durch die Einführung des TIA Portals ein separates Foren Thema erstellt werden (TIA oder so), vor allem weil im TIA nun Simatic und HMI komplett vereint wurden.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte durch die Einführung des TIA Portals ein separates Foren Thema erstellt werden (TIA oder so), vor allem weil im TIA nun Simatic und HMI komplett vereint wurden.



Denke solange es noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde, ist das noch nicht nötig! Termin soll ja Januar 2011 sein, aber glaub daran wirklich jemand?


----------



## Paule (24 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Denke solange es noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde, ist das noch nicht nötig! Termin soll ja Januar 2011 sein, aber glaub daran wirklich jemand?


Das neue Forum ist ja auch noch nicht so schnell fertig. 


Matze001 schrieb:


> wie einige schon mitbekommen haben gibt es *irgendwann mal eine neue Version des Forums* (vBulletin V4.0.6).
> 
> Mit einher gehen einige Veränderungen am Design, und es kommen einige Funktionen dazu.
> 
> Da ihr als Nutzer am Besten wisst was ihr haben wollt, und was vielleicht Sinnvoll wäre, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr einfah mal alles was euch so einfällt hier reintippert, und dann kann man ja gemütlich drüber quatschen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

ich glaub, TIA braucht man vom Rest nicht abzutrennen. TIA ist für mich halt schlicht Simatic. Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage, ob HMI dann überhaupt noch eine separate Kategorie ist.


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage, ob HMI dann überhaupt noch eine separate Kategorie ist.


Würde ich schon sagen, da es ja noch etwas anderes als Siemens gibt.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Würde ich schon sagen, da es ja noch etwas anderes als Siemens gibt.


im Moment steht dran: "WinCC, Protool, OPs ..." und meinem Empfinden nach werden dort zu 99% Siemensprodukte behandelt. Man müsste/konnte das zu HMI-NICHT-Siemens umbenennen und dann halt die Siemens-HMI der Kategorie Simatic zuschlagen.

Würde mich freuen andere/weitere Meinungen dazu zu hören.


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen andere/weitere Meinungen dazu zu hören.


Ja, ich würde mich auch freuen andere Meinungen zu hören.
Vielleicht von Leuten die offen für Neuerungen sind, quasi die nicht Protool Anhänger (war jetzt ein spaß)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde mich auch freuen andere Meinungen zu hören.
> Vielleicht von Leuten die offen für Neuerungen sind, quasi die nicht Protool Anhänger (war jetzt ein spaß)


 

Auf jeden Fall sollte mehr DRAG and DROP ins Forum eingebaut werden.....


----------



## Jan (25 November 2010)

*PN wird nicht geöffnet.*

Ich habe heute eine PN bekommen.

Als ich bestätigt habe, dass ich die PN lesen möchte, kam die Abfrage, ob ich die PN in einem neuen Fenster öffnen möchte.

Ich habe mit OK bestätigt und es ist nichts passiert.

Ich musste oben rechts extra die neue PN anklicken, welche dann im gleichen Fenster geöffnet wurde.

Wäre schön, wenn das was man ausgewählt hat auch ausgeführt werden würde, ansonsten wäre die "Fragerei" ja zwecklos.


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine PN bekommen.
> Als ich bestätigt habe, dass ich die PN lesen möchte, kam die Abfrage, ob ich die PN in einem neuen Fenster öffnen möchte.
> Ich habe mit OK bestätigt und es ist nichts passiert.
> Ich musste oben rechts extra die neue PN anklicken, welche dann im gleichen Fenster geöffnet wurde.
> Wäre schön, wenn das was man ausgewählt hat auch ausgeführt werden würde, ansonsten wäre die "Fragerei" ja zwecklos.



Da musst du mal deinen POPUP-Blocker bzw. die Sicherheitseinstellungen
deines Browsers fragen, Einer von Beiden ist der Übeltäter.

Frank


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2010)

*Der Browser ist kein offenes Scheunentor ...*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du mal deinen POPUP-Blocker bzw. die Sicherheitseinstellungen deines Browsers fragen, Einer von Beiden ist der Übeltäter.



Ich denke, ich muss mich als Besucher einer Seite im www (das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Forumsoftware im besonderen zu tun, ich sehe das eher allgemein) nicht vom Betreiber dazu nötigen zu lassen, zum Betrachten der Homepage Cookies, Java Script, Active-X und sonstige Malware in meinem Browser zuzulassen. 
Wenn die Homepage mich dazu zwingen will, kann der Betreiber sich seine Homepage gerne dahin schieben, wo die Sonne nur in wenigen Fällen reinscheint.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> .... kann der Betreiber sich seine Homepage gerne dahin schieben, wo die Sonne nur in wenigen Fällen reinscheint.


 
@QM
Wo kommt blos deine schlechte Laune her, ich mache mir echt Sorgen um dich.

Frank


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2010)

*Das ist keine schlechte Laune ..*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kommt blos deine schlechte Laune her, ich mache mir echt Sorgen um dich.



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um mich. Mir stinkt es nur, wenn mich Homepages dazu nötigen wollen, meinen Browser wie ein Scheunentor zu öffnen. Eine ganz einfache Logik : Der Betreiber will mir auf seiner Homepage Informationen anbieten. Okay, aber wenn ich dazu zum Beispiel Active-X in meinem Browser zulassen muss, dann kann er seine Informationen ganz einfach für sich behalten. Ist doch ganz einfach, hat doch nichts mit schlechter Laune zu tun ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2010)

suchfunktion für die privaten nachrichten!!


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2010)

Dass man sich für den Mod-Bereich nicht noch ein zweites Mal anmelden muß! --> Ist lästig!


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 Dezember 2010)

Und ich (also genau genommen nicht nur ich alleine) hätte gerne eine eigene Kategorie "OPC" und diese nicht mehr in den "Computer/Hochsprachen" sondern unterhalb von "Automatisierung" denn da gehört sie einfach hin.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=272624
wurde hier schon mal "andiskutiert".


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2011)

Hallo Matze,

 ist diese Aktion noch aktuell?

 Folgendes würde mir so einfallen:


 Das Start-Datum, wann ein Thema erstellt wurde, wäre interessant.
  Automatischer Hinweis beim schreiben einer Antwort, wenn ein Thema bereits x Wochen alt ist.
  Eine Suchfunktion, die nicht nur das Thema, sondern direkt den Beitrag findet.
 Beim „Zitieren“ wird immer der ganze Beitrag in die Antwort übernommen. Ich fände es schöner, wenn nur der vorher markierte Text übernommen werden würde. Das ist dann etwas kürzer und übersichtlicher.
 Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Corosop15 (2 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Beim „Zitieren“ wird immer der ganze Beitrag in die Antwort übernommen. Ich fände es schöner, wenn nur der vorher markierte Text übernommen werden würde. Das ist dann etwas kürzer und übersichtlicher.


 
Hallo Chräshe,

Du brauchst das Zitat nur editieren, praktisch einen Auszug erstellen.

Gruß
FCorosop15


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Suchfunktion, die nicht nur das Thema, sondern direkt den Beitrag findet....


Es gibt bei der erweiterten Suche unten links ein Auswahlfeld
Treffer anzeigen als


----------



## IBFS (2 Januar 2011)

1.
In anderen Foren gibt es eine

BEITRAG MELDEN 

Taste. Das ist so ein rotes Dreieck, 
geradezu ideal für SPAM-Mails.
Dann brauchen wir den SPAM-Thread
nicht mehr.

2.
Wenn ich mich neu ins Forum "einwähle" 
und dann aber längere Zeit aus Zeitgründen
nicht dazukomme alle neuen Beiträge zu lesen
sind sie dann dennoch als gelesen markiert.
Das ist ebenso in anderen Foren anders gelöst.
Da ist der Betrag erst dann als gelesen markiert
wenn man ihn wirklich geöffnet hatte.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Zitat nur editieren, praktisch einen Auszug erstellen



 Hallo Corosop,

 danke für die Info, aber genau das finde ich lästig. Wer alles Zitieren will, kann ja alles markieren...


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Corosop,
> 
> danke für die Info, aber genau das finde ich lästig. Wer alles Zitieren will, kann ja alles markieren...


Das finden dann wieder die lästig die alles zitieren wollen ...


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> In anderen Foren gibt es eine
> 
> BEITRAG MELDEN
> ...


Den gibts hier im aktuellen Forum auch, gucke mal oben rechts bei jedem Beitrag


----------



## thomass5 (2 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> In anderen Foren gibt es eine
> 
> BEITRAG MELDEN
> ...



meinst Du soetwas?


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> 
> ist diese Aktion noch aktuell?
> 
> ...



5. Eine Rechtschreib-Funktion, die  bei Leuten, die es zu sehr übertreiben, automatisch den PC ausschaltet.

... ich hasse es, wenn ich ein Thema suche und dann den Thread nicht mehr finde, weil im Header "fub" statt "FUP", o.ä. steht!!!

Wenn ich ein Thema erstelle, dann habe ich alle Zeit der Welt es noch zu korrigieren, bevor ich es online setze.

Das war jetzt aber nicht auf Chräshe bezogen!!! Ich wollte die Liste nur mal ergänzen...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> In anderen Foren gibt es eine
> 
> BEITRAG MELDEN
> ...



Hallo Frank,
das Dreieck gibt es hier auch, vlt wäre ein Farbumschlag des Dreiecks
nicht schlecht, wenn ein User schon gemeldet hat. 

Melden macht frei....

Gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> 5. Eine Rechtschreib-Funktion, die  bei Leuten, die es zu sehr übertreiben, automatisch den PC ausschaltet.
> 
> ... ich hasse es, wenn ich ein Thema suche und dann den Thread nicht mehr finde, weil im Header "fub" statt "FUP", o.ä. steht!!!
> 
> ...


Dafür wäre es ganz sinnvoll, die Beiträge durch Tags zu markieren.
In etwas so wie bei http://stackoverflow.com/
Das würde die Suche auch erheblich erleichtern.
Wenn man dann einen Beitrag/ein Thema taggt, sollte dann automatisch eine Auswahl der vorhandenen Tags kommen. Das vermindert auch Fehler beim taggen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> 5. Eine Rechtschreib-Funktion, die  bei Leuten, die es zu sehr übertreiben, automatisch den PC ausschaltet.
> 
> ... ich hasse es, wenn ich ein Thema suche und dann den Thread nicht mehr finde, weil im Header "fub" statt "FUP", o.ä. steht!!!
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibfunktion ist Klasse, muss ich nicht immer ins Rackschiebforum 
Besser wäre eine Tippse, der einfach alles diktieren kann.


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfunktion ist Klasse, muss ich nicht immer ins Rackschiebforum
> Besser wäre eine Tippse, der einfach alles diktieren kann.


Vielleicht ist http://jott.com/ ja was für dich. Leider kostenpflichtig :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist http://jott.com/ ja was für dich. Leider kostenpflichtig :-(



Kann so etwas eine hübsche langbeinige Sekretärin ersetzen, irgendwann
Muss Mann der Automatisierung Grenzen setzen


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist http://jott.com/ ja was für dich. Leider kostenpflichtig :-(



Kund druf o, wo d'r här kunsch. Des fuschdod nid jeden.
 *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Kann so etwas eine hübsche langbeinige Sekretärin ersetzen, irgendwann
> Muss Mann der Automatisierung Grenzen setzen




Sie dürfte Dir das Diktat warscheinlich mit Lippenstift auf den Bauch schreiben, während sie fleißig durch die Nase atmet, oder!? *ROFL*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Kund druf o, wo d'r här kunsch. Des fuschdod nid jeden.
> *ROFL*



wie bitte ROFLMAO:


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Kann so etwas eine hübsche langbeinige Sekretärin ersetzen, irgendwann
> Muss Mann der Automatisierung Grenzen setzen


Wenn die Sekretärin sich nicht mit dem Diktat beschäftigen muss, hat sie mehr Zeit für dich und deinem Freund *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn die Sekretärin sich nicht mit dem Diktat beschäftigen muss, hat sie mehr Zeit für dich und deinem Freund *ROFL*



Irgendwann brauch ich auch mal eine Pause, das war früher anders. 

Früher konnte ich an meine besten Stück eine Milchkanne aufhängen,
aber jetzt machen die Knie einfach nicht mehr mit :|


----------



## thomass5 (2 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Irgendwann brauch ich auch mal eine Pause, das war früher anders.
> 
> Früher konnte ich an meine besten Stück eine Milchkanne aufhängen,
> aber jetzt machen die Knie einfach nicht mehr mit :|





... dann setz dich doch zum Diktat...

Thomas


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2011)

...und hänge da keine Milchkanne dran. Soviel kommt da auch nicht raus*ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (3 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Den gibts hier im aktuellen Forum auch, gucke mal oben rechts bei jedem Beitrag





thomass5 schrieb:


> meinst Du soetwas?





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> das Dreieck gibt es hier auch, vlt wäre ein Farbumschlag des Dreiecks
> nicht schlecht, wenn ein User schon gemeldet hat.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da nie hingeschaut, weil dieses Dreieck in einem anderen
Forum links unten ist und weil es auch den komischen SPAM-Thread
gibt. Dieses Thread brauchte es ja nicht, wenn alle konsequent die
MELDEN-Funktion verwenden würde, so sie diese auch als solche 
erkannt haben. 

Frank


----------



## Tommi (3 Januar 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was es so alles ins neue Forum schafft.


 
ich vermisse das Wort *Sensorik*...  :icon_question:

wenn ich blind bin, bitte Aufklärung... 

Tommi


----------



## Farinin (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
also ich würde mir eine Trennung für WinCC und WinCC flexible wünschen, denn ich erlebe es immer wieder, dass da ein wenig nachlässig gepostet wird.

Zudem wäre auch eine Kategorie "Jobs Suche / Angebot" nice to have.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe da nie hingeschaut, weil dieses Dreieck in einem anderen
> Forum links unten ist und weil es auch den komischen SPAM-Thread
> gibt. Dieses Thread brauchte es ja nicht, wenn alle konsequent die
> MELDEN-Funktion verwenden würde, so sie diese auch als solche
> ...



Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Spamer bereits mindestens einen Beitrag geschrieben haben muss. Beim Spam-Thread genügt es, wenn einem der Benutzername aufstößt.
=> Wunsch: Melden von Benutzern in den Profilen ermöglichen


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein Hinweis fürs neue Forum von IBFS den ich auch wünschenswert finde


IBFS schrieb:


> Danke...
> das ist ein Grund mehr, das man Beiträge in anderen Foren nach
> ca. 10 Minuten nicht mehr ändern kann.  Da sollten wir hier auch
> einführen. Dieses planloses Losgeschreibe finde ich ohnehin Käse.
> ...


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Spamer bereits mindestens einen Beitrag geschrieben haben muss. Beim Spam-Thread genügt es, wenn einem der Benutzername aufstößt.
> => Wunsch: Melden von Benutzern in den Profilen ermöglichen


 

man könnte dann user die mehr als 10x gemeldet wurden automatisch sperren, sofern sie "0" beiträge haben, sonst geht es keine 2 stunden und zotos gründet die "gruppe der melder" um anderen das leben zur hölle zu machen...


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2011)

@Markus
werden die ganzen Ideen, Anregungen usw. auch irgendwo gesammelt? Und gibt es eine Liste was verwirklicht wird und was nicht?


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2011)

Ich würde gerne direkt User sperren können, ohne die großen Umwege über den Modbereich. Da geht es nicht um das Sperren von aktiven Usern, sondern, um die, von Rainer angesprochenen Spammer, die sich per Massenanmeldung hier reinschleichen und schon am Namen zu erkennen sind, z.Bsp. "abcd345" "LoveViagra" usw. Das sperren solcher Accounts ist echt mühsam, wenn es 3 übersteigt. Außerdem wäre eine Liste der Neuanmeldungen eines Tages oder einer Woche recht nützlich. Da könnte man gleich die o.g. Automatennamen löschen.  

Das muß aber nicht bis zum Update der Forensoftware auf sich warten lassen!


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2011)

Außerdem wäre generell zu überlegen, ob man nicht !!!!Neuanmeldungen!!!! mit chinesischen IP/mail sperren könnte. Zugang von dort wäre möglich, Anmeldung nicht. Das würde 85% der Spammer "verstummen" lassen, die gehen mir so langsam richtig auf den S..., trotz Filterung etc.


----------



## drfunfrock (7 Januar 2011)

Ich würde mir eine Abteilung "Messwerterfassung" + Unterabteilungen wünschen. Die Unterabteilungen: Messverfahren, Sensoren, Messsoftware

Ich habe wie schon seit langem die Herausforderung SPS immer in Zusammenarbeit mit Labview oder ähnlichen zu betreiben. Sowieso sind Sensoren und Messverfahren manchmal eine Herausforderung für sich.


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

*Zurzeit aktive Benutzer*

Ich fände es sinnvoll, wenn gesperrte Benutzer nicht mehr unter "Zurzeit aktive Benutzer" aufgeführt würden. Dann könnte man die ungesperrten Spammer viel einfacher unterscheiden.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

kanns nicht beurteilen ob Bedarf besteht:

SAT / Siemens 1703 als eigenen Pfad erstellen.
derzeit ist hier in diese Richtung zwar nichts los. Ich hab aber damit zu tun, vielleicht kommt da aber noch was.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Abteilung "Messwerterfassung" + Unterabteilungen wünschen. Die Unterabteilungen: Messverfahren, Sensoren, Messsoftware



Hallo, 

seither wurde das Forum immer dann "aufgesplittet", wenn es an
der entsprechenden Stelle unübersichtlich wurde.

Je mehr Unterabteilungen das Forum hat, desto schwerer ist es für
den Beitragsersteller, den "richtigen" Bereich zu finden.

Wenn Du mal nach "Messwert" hier im Forum suchst ... wie viele 
der gefundenen Beiträge wären in einem sparaten Bereich besser 
untergebracht?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

ich beantrage Helmut_von_der_Reparatur zum Foren-Mitglieder-Geburtstagsverantwortlichen zu ernennen!


----------



## M-Ott (20 Januar 2011)

Ich hätte gerne beim registrieren ein Pop-Up mit dem Text:

"Wenn Du wirklich Hilfe oder Informationen brauchst bist Du hier herzlich willkommen.
Wenn Du nur Deine Haus-oder Übungsaufgaben gemacht haben möchtest: Hau ab! Verpiss Dich! Geh' Steckdosen feucht auswischen, und nimm 'nen richtig nassen Lappen! Wir haben besseres zu tun, als Leuten wie Dir die Arbeit zu machen!"


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> "Wenn Du wirklich Hilfe oder Informationen brauchst bist Du hier herzlich willkommen.
> Wenn Du nur Deine Haus-oder Übungsaufgaben gemacht haben möchtest: Hau ab! Verpiss Dich! Geh' Steckdosen feucht auswischen, und nimm 'nen richtig nassen Lappen! Wir haben besseres zu tun, als Leuten wie Dir die Arbeit zu machen!"


 
Du hast die Spammer vergessen. Und weils meist Chinesen sind, bitte auch auf Englisch (oder noch besser chinesisch)!


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Du hast die Spammer vergessen. Und weils meist Chinesen sind, bitte auch auf Englisch (oder noch besser chinesisch)!



Gegen die Spammer-Fraktion würde ich zur Registrierung hier eine

Captcha Abfrage einführen.


----------



## M-Ott (20 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Gegen die Spammer-Fraktion würde ich zur Registrierung hier eine
> 
> Captcha Abfrage einführen.


Da hab ich eine viel bessere Idee:
Eine 8-stellige Binärzahl statt eines Captcha und ein Eingabefeld für die entsprechende Dezimalzahl.
Das stoppt dann auch gleich die meisten aus der "Macht mal meine Hausaufgaben"-Fraktion.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Da hab ich eine viel bessere Idee:
> Eine 8-stellige Binärzahl statt eines Captcha und ein Eingabefeld für die entsprechende Dezimalzahl.
> Das stoppt dann auch gleich die meisten aus der "Macht mal meine Hausaufgaben"-Fraktion.



nach etlichen Windowstaschenrechner-Versuchen kommt nach der Anmeldung

"Wie kann ich eine 8-stellige Binärzahl in Dezimal umrechnen?"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich beantrage Helmut_von_der_Reparatur zum Foren-Mitglieder-Geburtstagsverantwortlichen zu ernennen!



Das ist bestimmt eine hohe Verantwortung, kann ich dafür Haftbar gemacht
werden wenn ich jemanden übersehe? Was passiert wenn ich feststelle wenn
jemand bei seinen Alter schummelt, so zb wie der "Ralle" der sollte 109 sein
ist aber in Wirklichkeit 113. Ich weiß nicht kann das nicht jemand anderes,
machen, ich habe schon am User-Pokal so schwer zu schleppen bei meiner
allmorgendlichen Prozession.


----------



## Approx (20 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> "Wie kann ich eine 8-stellige Binärzahl in Dezimal umrechnen?"


Richtig schön wird es doch erst anders herum! 8-stellige Dez in Bin, hihi!

Approx


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Richtig schön wird es doch erst anders herum! 8-stellige Dez in Bin, hihi!
> 
> Approx


 
Solange das alles noch der Windows-Rechner kann, ist es doch viel zu langweilig. Lustig wird es ab 33 Stellen dezimal!


----------



## M-Ott (21 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Solange das alles noch der Windows-Rechner kann, ist es doch viel zu langweilig. Lustig wird es ab 33 Stellen dezimal!


 Lustig wird dann vor allem die Größe des Eingabefeldes.


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2011)

Macht das Eingabefeld zu klein, dann können sich keine Spammer mehr anmelden. *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Gegen die Spammer-Fraktion würde ich zur Registrierung hier eine
> 
> Captcha Abfrage einführen.


 
in welcher welt lebst du den?

1. gibts das schon lange
2. lassen sich spammer davon schon lange nicht mehr beindrucken...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> in welcher welt lebst du den?
> 
> 1. gibts das schon lange
> 2. lassen sich spammer davon schon lange nicht mehr beindrucken...



Wie wäre es dann mit Fragen, z.B.:

Wie heißt der Admin?
Nenne einen Mod des Forums?
Wer ist der aktuelle User des Jahres?
Hat dieser abgenommen? 

Da kommt dann der automatische deutsch -> englisch -> chinesisch Trans- oder Rolator ins schwitzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wer ist der aktuelle User des Jahres?
> Hat dieser abgenommen?


 
langsam bekomme ich das gefühl, das ich eine Diät machen sollte


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> langsam bekomme ich das gefühl, das ich eine Diät machen sollte



Nö, warum?
Es ja nur darum Fragen zu stellen, die Spamer nicht so einfach beantworten können. Eifrige Mitleser aber schon. Deine Antwort lautete ja: Du warst schon immer so schlank. Somit wäre Nein richtig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nö, warum?
> Es ja nur darum Fragen zu stellen, die Spamer nicht so einfach beantworten können. Eifrige Mitleser aber schon. Deine Antwort lautete ja: Du warst schon immer so schlank. Somit wäre Nein richtig.


 
ich war vor 10 Jahren schon mal um einiges Schlanker als Markus und der
ist ja schon ein "Halber Hering". Ich glaub bei mir sind das die Wechseljahre.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Januar 2011)

Und wir brauchen einen DANKE-Button für die MODs siehe hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=307350&postcount=7

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Und wir brauchen einen DANKE-Button für die MODs siehe hier:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=307350&postcount=7
> 
> Thomas



Dann aber nur für die fleißigen.....also brauchen wir eine "Ralle" Button


----------



## Verpolt (22 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> in welcher welt lebst du den?
> 
> 1. gibts das schon lange
> 2. lassen sich spammer davon schon lange nicht mehr beindrucken...



Es ging mir an allerster Stelle um die Computer generierten, automatischen Anmelderoutinen.


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2011)

Warum werden in der Forumssoftware die Zeitangaben 1 Stunde vorgestellt, wenn man angemeldet ist? Läßt sich das abstellen?
Nicht angemeldet: *Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +1* <-- (= CET) OK, stimmt mit deutscher Zeit überein 
Angemeldet: *Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2* <-- (= EET) nicht mehr schön  (Wer ist denn auf diese Zeitzone gekommen?)

Harald


----------



## thomass5 (11 März 2011)

... ich habe glaube ich mal bei mir im Kontrollzentrum die autom. Sommerzeiterkennung eingeschaltet und seit dem ging es.

Thomas


----------



## marlob (11 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum werden in der Forumssoftware die Zeitangaben 1 Stunde vorgestellt, wenn man angemeldet ist? Läßt sich das abstellen?
> Nicht angemeldet: *Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +1* <-- (= CET) OK, stimmt mit deutscher Zeit überein
> Angemeldet: *Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2* <-- (= EET) nicht mehr schön  (Wer ist denn auf diese Zeitzone gekommen?)
> 
> Harald


Soltest du hier unter Datum & Zeit einstellen können.


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Soltest du hier unter Datum & Zeit einstellen können.


Ahh, Danke! So funktioniert es.

Harald


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

*Datum wann ein Thema erstellt wurde*

Ich fände es gut wenn nicht nur das Datum des letzten Beitrages erscheinen würde, sondern auch das Datum wann das Thema gestartet wurde.
Damit man gleich sieht, ob jemand wieder mal etwas Uraltes ausgegraben hat.


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut wenn nicht nur das Datum des letzten Beitrages erscheinen würde, sondern auch das Datum wann das Thema gestartet wurde.
> Damit man gleich sieht, ob jemand wieder mal etwas Uraltes ausgegraben hat.


Verstehe ich nicht
Wenn also ein Thema in 1980 gestartet wurde und jeden Tag bis heute ein Beitrag dazu gekommen ist, Dann kann das doch trotzdem ein aktuelles Thema sein.


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht
> Wenn also ein Thema in 1980 gestartet wurde und jeden Tag bis heute ein Beitrag dazu gekommen ist, Dann kann das doch trotzdem ein aktuelles Thema sein.


Das passiert ja nun eher selten. 
Es ist doch eher so dass man "Heutige Beiträge" anklickt, schaut, was hört sich interessant an, öffnet den Beitrag und fängt an zu lesen bis man merkt, Mensch das ist ja von 2007 oder so und nur der letzte Beitrag ist von heute.
Ich fände es halt gut, könnte ja auch eine Spalte sein die jeder Benutzer nach belieben aus-/einblenden kann.


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Ich scrolle eh fast immer zum vorherigen Beitrag um zu sehen von wann er ist.
Und auch wenn jemand ein uraltes Thema ausgräbt kann die Antwort interessant sein

@Admins
Wann kommt denn das neue Forum bzw. wird mit den Ideen, Wünschen und Anregungen hier aus diesem Thema was gemacht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut wenn nicht nur das Datum des letzten Beitrages erscheinen würde, sondern auch das Datum wann das Thema gestartet wurde.
> Damit man gleich sieht, ob jemand wieder mal etwas Uraltes ausgegraben hat.



Hallo,

je nach dem, was die Forum-Software hergibt, könnte man auch 
nach einer gewissen Zeit keine neuen Beiträge zulassen.

So ähnlich habe ich das schon mal wo anders gesehen:



> Leider ist ein Beitrag nicht mehr möglich, da das Thema oder der letzte Beitrag älter als ein halbes Jahr ist.


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Und auch wenn jemand ein uraltes Thema ausgräbt kann die Antwort interessant sein


Natürlich, kein Thema.



marlob schrieb:


> @Admins
> Wann kommt denn das neue Forum bzw. wird mit den Ideen, Wünschen und Anregungen hier aus diesem Thema was gemacht?


 
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=318698&postcount=26


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> je nach dem, was die Forum-Software hergibt, könnte man auch
> nach einer gewissen Zeit keine neuen Beiträge zulassen.
> ...


Das finde ich persönlich nicht gut.
Es gibt alte Themen wo es keine Lösung zu gab. Es kann ja sein das später noch jemand eine Lösung weiß und antworten will. Das wäre dann nicht mehr möglich. Auch wenn der Threadersteller nicht mehr an einer Lösung interessiert ist, können es doch andere sein die danach suchen.


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> je nach dem, was die Forum-Software hergibt, könnte man auch
> nach einer gewissen Zeit keine neuen Beiträge zulassen.
> ...


Du meinst so wie "Thema geschlossen".
Ja genau das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Kira2000 (20 März 2011)

*Thema schliessen???*

Hallo,

aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Foren ist der Hinweis "Thema ist 6 Monate oder älter" zielorientierter als das strikte Abwürgen. Hiermit wird eindeutig auf ein evtl. "veraltetes Thema" hingewiesen.


----------



## marlob (20 März 2011)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Foren ist der Hinweis "Thema ist 6 Monate oder älter" zielorientierter als das strikte Abwürgen. Hiermit wird eindeutig auf ein evtl. "veraltetes Thema" hingewiesen.


Das fände ich auch besser als das komplette Schliessen des Themas.


----------

